# Savage predator barrel



## dusty123 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi, Has anyone here removed the camo dip from a model 10 predator barrel? What`s the barrel like under the camo? can it be blued or painted? Any one have a picture? I have the model 10 predator hunter brush, Love the rifle,, Love the accuracy but hate the camo, what can I do?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd inquire with savage www.savagearms.com


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

If you're going to paint it anyway, why not just paint over the dip?


----------



## dusty123 (Apr 11, 2011)

Painting would be my second choice, I wuld rather have it blued. Seems like I read somewhere that the metal may not be smooth under the dip, that`s one of the things I need to find out


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey that sacriligeous to be doing that .....LOL May try and find a replacement barrel as it's probably gonna cost a small mint to get that camo removed and reblued. I'm pretty sure they're chemically modified in order to make that stuff adhere. OR...you could send it to me and go buy a whole new rifle. LOL


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

bones44 said:


> Hey that sacriligeous to be doing that .....LOL May try and find a replacement barrel as it's probably gonna cost a small mint to get that camo removed and reblued. I'm pretty sure they're chemically modified in order to make that stuff adhere. OR...you could send it to me and go buy a whole new rifle. LOL


Yes, yes 
I think you should donate it to a raffle, here on pt


----------

